# worst doctor who companion



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

Susan: the doctor's granddaughter, nevetheless still annoying
Jamie: the kilted scot, more episodes than any other companion
Harry: clumsy english buffoon
K9: the robot dog, a few versions appeared but only one entry on the poll for brevity's sake
Nyssa: just boring
Adric: one of the most annoying companions ever, got a cheer when he died
Turlough: moody and duplicitous, could appear on lists of best and worst companions
Mel: so, so, so annoying
Grace: American, annoying and crap

poll coming up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

It has to be Mel surely. 

Who was Grace? 

I was actually really really sad when Adric died. I was only young though, and it is only now watching Dr Who again that I appreciate how crap he was.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2009)

Gotta be the Tate-monster out of the ones I've seen (although I hate them all to some degree)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

Martha Jones - rubbish character, rubbish actress 

Harry was a great companion and as for Turlough ....I know he was a bit shit but I fancied him  and had a picture of him on my bedroom wall


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

adric was fucking awful. he gets my vote


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

it's mel, end of.

turlough was most definitely the luckiest - he got to rescue peri in that swimsuit!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 16, 2009)

Donna, surely?!


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2009)

Mel by several billion miles. 

Sylvester McCoy and Bonie Langford, the perfect way to kill a series.


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 16, 2009)

I was tempted to say Mel, but everything about Turlough (looks, voice, personality) made me want to throw socks at the telly.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2009)

martha. could not actually act.

afaics, people's objection to donna was that she wasn't young and pretty...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

Adric, by a country mile


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> martha. could not actually act.
> 
> *afaics, people's objection to donna was that she wasn't young and pretty...*




She was shouty.


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Adric, by a country mile



Adric?!?

He was young and asked questions, but wasn't the worse.

Didn't he create the big bang that started life on earth?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> Sylvester McCoy and Bonie Langford, the perfect way to kill a series.



especially if you add richard briers in as a villain


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> Susan: the doctor's granddaughter, nevetheless still annoying
> Jamie: the kilted scot, more episodes than any other companion
> Harry: clumsy english buffoon
> K9: the robot dog, a few versions appeared but only one entry on the poll for brevity's sake
> ...


I only remember Jamie and K9, and Susan.  I've heard you people talking about Adric.  

They must be all after my time.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I only remember Jamie and K9, and Susan.  I've heard you people talking about Adric.
> 
> They must be all after my time.



after?

did you stop watching?


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I only remember Jamie and K9, and Susan.  I've heard you people talking about Adric.
> 
> They must be all after my time.



Adric died - K9 was back during that episode where the dialects move the earth.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

turlough was fairly shit, but iirc he was in maldwyn Undead. Which was ace


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> after?
> 
> did you stop watching?


Yes.  Tom Baker was my last Doctor until Paul McGann.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 16, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> afaics, people's objection to donna was that she wasn't young and pretty...



No, not at all, my objection is that her entire being and presence grated on my soul like nails raked across a blackboard.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> martha. could not actually act.
> 
> afaics, people's objection to donna was that she wasn't young and pretty...


Bollocks. It was that she couldn't act.   And had an annoying/grating personality.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

temper_tantrum said:


> No, not at all, my objection is that her entire being and presence grated on my soul like nails raked across a blackboard.



same here altho i thought she redeemed herself in her last episode.

eta: i didn't know davros was coming back until i accidentally saw him on the front page of the radio times whilst queueing in sainsbury's


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2009)

i stand corrected.  It was the principle reason given on those threads during her season, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> same here altho i thought she redeemed herself in her last episode.
> 
> eta: i didn't know davros was coming back until i accidentally saw him on the front page of the radio times whilst queueing in sainsbury's


Davros isn't on the RT front page!  It's DT in the red space suit.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> turlough was fairly shit, but iirc he was in maldwyn Undead. Which was ace



mawdryn undead. though maldwyn undead has the makings of a great zombie movie set in wales


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i stand corrected.  It was the principle reason given on those threads during her season, though.


But not by those who didn't like her.  It was just what was assumed on their behalf.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Davros isn't on the RT front page!  It's DT in the red space suit.



as we were talking about tate i was referring to the final 2 parter of that season


----------



## ChrisC (Nov 16, 2009)

Ace terrible companion, terrible Doctor to go with her. Sylvester McCoy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> as we were talking about tate i was referring to the final 2 parter of that season


I thought you meant in the future.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 16, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i stand corrected.  It was the principle reason given on those threads during her season, though.



I wouldn't know about that, I never posted on or read those threads. I'm just giving my opinion, not others'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Ace terrible companion terrible Doctor.



Ace was great! proper warrior woman!

And I still rate Sylvester Mcoy


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

mccoy in the curse of fenric was awesome. proper dark shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

That was Mcoys edge, that hint of darkness about him.

And the question mark brolly


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Ace terrible companion, terrible Doctor to go with her. Sylvester McCoy.



christ i'd forgotten about her. she liked blowing things up which was a redeeming quality i _suppose_...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

Why are all these people attempting to vote for new Dr Who cast members. It's like they are trying to get in on our cool gang.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ace was great! proper warrior woman!
> 
> And I still rate Sylvester Mcoy



Watch ghostlight and say that. Fuck me why did I buy that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> She was shouty.



This


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

that bit where ace beat up a dalek with a baseball bat imbued with the power of the omega device is fucking awesome


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why are all these people attempting to vote for new Dr Who cast members. It's like they are trying to get in on our cool gang.



there's only one place for them...

THE TIMELASH!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

Leela isn't even on the poll, which is right as she was cool.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> that bit where ace beat up a dalek with a baseball bat imbued with the power of the omega device is fucking awesome



actually yes. that coupled with a dalek outwitting a staircase for the first time made for a very good story.

the 'special weapons' dalek was also cool


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone made a mad big deal when the Dalek in New Who floated up the stairs  bitches don't recall that the Imperial Daleks from 'Remembrance of the Daleks' already had float up stairs ability.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  Tom Baker was my last Doctor until Paul McGann.



Adirc started with Baker.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> there's only one place for them...
> 
> THE TIMELASH!



timelash really was one of the worst episodes ever. the aliens in that called the bandril were just sock puppets.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 16, 2009)

Having seen some of the very first Dr Whos on video I think Ian and Barbara - the fusty school teachers - are some of the worst companions.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> actually yes. that coupled with a dalek outwitting a staircase for the first time made for a very good story.
> 
> the 'special weapons' dalek was also cool


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Everyone made a mad big deal when the Dalek in New Who floated up the stairs  bitches don't recall that the Imperial Daleks from 'Remembrance of the Daleks' already had float up stairs ability.



I remembered that. Most laughable cliff hanger ever. McCoy was horrible. I assume you are a young un and he was 'your who' otherwise I just can't see how you rate him. It was like watching jigsaw in space.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread is getting me all twitchy over the amazon buy button.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Adirc started with Baker.


Then clearly I have either forgotten her, or I stopped watching before she joined.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Then clearly I have either forgotten her, or I stopped watching before she joined.



Him


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remembered that. Most laughable cliff hanger ever. McCoy was horrible. I assume you are a young un and he was 'your who' otherwise I just can't see how you rate him. It was like watching jigsaw in space.



He's the closest to my age group, although they'd ceased airing who. I am a geek and had a subscription to Doctor Who Magazine. Loved hapiness patrol.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This thread is getting me all twitchy over the amazon buy button.



you as well?  

i'm almost tempted to watch 'caves of androzani' on vhs RIGHT NOW!

'caves' has the best cliffhanger in whovian history imo


----------



## 1927 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ian Marter who played Harry went to Beckenham and Penge Grammar school where my father taught him Latin, and I believe picked him in his first XI cricket team. Very sadly he died suddenly on his 42nd birthday!

I seem to remember that he was responsible for introducing the doctor to jelly babies!


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Loved hapiness patrol.



I watched that again recently, on the basis of your recomendation.

It was fucking abysmal, complete and utter rubbish, and just plain silly.

You owe me 100 minutes of life back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you as well?
> 
> i'm almost tempted to watch 'caves of androzani' on vhs RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 'caves' has the best cliffhanger in whovian history imo



Ha ha I quite like it. Can't remember the cliff hanger though. That's the one where Davidson turns into Baker isn't it?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't remember the cliff hanger though. That's the one where Davidson turns into Baker isn't it?



it is.

the cliffhanger involves a firing squad.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

check out paradise towers. that's the first episode i remember watching, at the age of four. closely followed by delta and the bannermen with ken dodd.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 16, 2009)

This fucking useless article:






Though Adric runs it a close second.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2009)

Rose...bloody hell Doctor, she's gone, stop bloody moping you twat


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> check out paradise towers. that's the first episode i remember watching, at the age of four.



i can never decide if the kandyman was great or a bit naff.






edit: oh dear, nick got confused. kandyman was in 'the happiness patrol' as others later mention.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> I watched that again recently, on the basis of your recomendation.
> 
> It was fucking abysmal, complete and utter rubbish, and just plain silly.
> 
> You owe me 100 minutes of life back.



1) Pink TARDIS

2) Bertie Basset monster

3) 'I'm glad you're happy' 'And I'm happy you're glad'

4) Thatcher parody


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> This fucking useless article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chameleon was pretty bad, though it only appeared in its first and last episodes didn't it? presumably being kept in a cupboard in the intervening stories.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> 1) Pink TARDIS
> 
> 2) Bertie Basset monster
> 
> ...



yes, they are four of the reasons it was shite.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

the problem with chameleon was he had a REALLY annoying way of talking, so slow and drawn out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> chameleon was pretty bad, though it only appeared in its first and last episodes didn't it? presumably being kept in a cupboard in the intervening stories.



Yeah I remember thinking it was odd that he didn't ever come out to play. I remember quite liking him, not sure why. There is a new chameleon DVD set out soon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i can never decide if the kandyman was great or a bit naff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This abomination makes me very glad I didn't watch Dr Who during those years.  FFS, no wonder it was cancelled.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> This abomination makes me very glad I didn't watch Dr Who during those years.  FFS, no wonder it was cancelled.



it was an ironic nod to the fact that in the land of the happy even the monster is made of sweets.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> This abomination makes me very glad I didn't watch Dr Who during those years.  FFS, no wonder it was cancelled.



Even when I watch GOOD old who I wonder what the hell I was thinking to waste so much time on so much crap (30 minutes a week). I was glued to doctor who, he could have done an episode where he sat in the tardis watching a jelly set and I would have loved it (because he was dr who and in the tardis). 
It seems impossible that they could have fucked it up so badly that I would stop watching, but they did it, they really did it. Fuckers.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Even when I watch GOOD old who I wonder what the hell I was thinking to waste so much time on so much crap (30 minutes a week). I was glued to doctor who, he could have done an episode where he sat in the tardis watching a jelly set and I would have loved it (because he was dr who and in the tardis).



can fully understand that, i would never have stopped watching doctor who.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it was an ironic nod to the fact that in the land of the happy even the monster is made of sweets.


I've only seen stills.  But I can't imagine the context that would make that ridiculous thing _work_.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I've only seen stills.  But I can't imagine the context that would make that ridiculous thing _work_.



it didn't.  It was rubbish.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> it didn't.  It was rubbish.


I can tell.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> it didn't.  It was rubbish.



an amusing snippet from a doctor who guide re the kandyman - 

'Nothing in the world could have prepared me for the sight of the Kandyman,' commented [Jonathan] Way. 'Oh yes, I'd heard reports, mutterings of discontent from fans who had seen glimpses of the costume, but somehow my imagination could not rise to the challenge. But then, on 2 November, there it was - squeaky voice and all. A sight to challenge the Nimon as the series' all-time clanger.'


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 16, 2009)

Poor Peter Davison. He was the best _actor_ they'd had up to that point, but they saddled him with beige PJs and half-a-dozen companions at any one time. He looked like a fucking mother duck trailing this lot around with him:


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Poor Peter Davison. He was the best _actor_ they'd had up to that point, but they saddled him with beige PJs and half-a-dozen companions at any one time. He looked like a fucking mother duck trailing this lot around with him:


Good god.  He has children with him, and it looks like they've been at the dressing up box.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> A sight to challenge the Nimon as the series' all-time clanger.'



the Nimon might be making a come back in the two remaining specials!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> the Nimon might be making a come back in the two remaining specials!!!



I DON'T WANT TO KNOW!

*unsubscribes from thread*


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

~Yes, spoilercode pu-leez!


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2009)

Voted Adric

Peri should be on the poll though


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

i was considering putting her on the poll, but i knew it would get little support because she appeared in her bikini in one episode.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

embree said:


> Peri should be on the poll though



are you insane?...............................!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was considering putting her on the poll, but i knew it would get little support because she appeared in her bikini in one episode.



This made me Google her.  I never saw her, but she is now one of my favourites.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> are you insane?...............................!





danny la rouge said:


> This made me Google her.  I never saw her, but she is now one of my favourites.



see?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> This made me Google her.  I never saw her, but she is now one of my favourites.



that's (some of) what you missed danny


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> that's (some of) what you missed danny


It's OK, it looked pretty bad back then.  I'm just glad the new revitalised programme is such a quality product.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It's OK, it looked pretty bad back then.  I'm just glad the new revitalised programme is such a quality product.



i loved davison, it only started to go downhill near the end of the sixth doctor's incarnation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

Battlefield was quality who, and had sylvester mcoy


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2009)

Susan was irritating, but also foxy


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Battlefield was quality who, and had sylvester mcoy



and the brig


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i loved davison, it only started to go downhill near the end of the sixth doctor's incarnation.


It went downhill from earlier than that - moving the show to weeknights, bringing back old monsters for the sake of it rather than because of any compelling story reason, dressing the Doctor (and, unforgivably, his _companions_) in costumes rather than clothes... Colin Baker's casting (which came about because the producer liked a speech he gave at a wedding - no audition process, ffs) was the beginning of the end. He's a fine actor, but they made him play it as a shouty, unlikeable fuckwit and dressed him in a clown suit - which was so gaudy it buggered up the colour balance on the cameras, forcing them to turn the studio lights up and thus limiting the directors' ability to make the show scary.

By that point Michael Grade was looking to cut show budgets across the board for his big new series like EastEnders; Doctor Who was looking increasingly tired, it was a natural decision to stick it on hiatus for a year. Budget cuts meant it couldn't compete with glossy US shows like Buck Rogers and The A-Team; the fans' lunatic response to the hiatus (death threats, for crying out loud) only cemented Grade's decision to be done with the fucking thing. 

Basically, they should've found a new producer for Davison's last year, cast an up-and-coming actor like the young Stephen Fry as the sixth Doctor, dressed him in a decent costume, stuck it back on Saturdays and _turned the fucking lights down_.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> Mel by several billion miles.
> 
> Sylvester McCoy and Bonie Langford, the perfect way to kill a series.



Ah, I was wondering which one was played by BL...

Martha for me though - never did understand that one.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Battlefield was quality who, and had sylvester mcoy



i'm not saying there weren't good stories or that the other doctors didn't have rubbish stories either, it just wasn't as good near the end.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 16, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Ace terrible companion, terrible Doctor to go with her. Sylvester McCoy.



Nooooooooooo.

Ace had bombs and stuff. She was cool.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> It went downhill from earlier than that - moving the show to weeknights...



that was undoubtedly a mistake altho obviously the ratings weren't great, not that shifting it helped.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Battlefield was quality who, and had sylvester mcoy


McCoy's last season was bloody good - they'd got a writing team who were fired up and had A Plan For The Series. And the Doctor/companion chemistry was there, too. Pity it got cut short at that point, but I reckon the show needed a rest. The general public had to build up that swell of nostalgia, realise what it was missing. 

And the books and audios they did in the 1990s fostered the young writing talent who ended up bringing the show back - Russell T Davies, Paul Cornell, Rob Shearman and Mark Gatiss all contributed to one or other of the spin-off lines. They also provided a test bed for some of the ideas that have been used to great effect in the new series...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> And the books and audios they did in the 1990s fostered the young writing talent who ended up bringing the show back - Russell T Davies, Paul Cornell, Rob Shearman and Mark Gatiss all contributed to one or other of the spin-off lines. They also provided a test bed for some of the ideas that have been used to great effect in the new series...



well said. if an idea/concept is good enough it'll last


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> McCoy's last season was bloody good - they'd got a writing team who were fired up and had A Plan For The Series. And the Doctor/companion chemistry was there, too. Pity it got cut short at that point, but I reckon the show needed a rest. The general public had to build up that swell of nostalgia, realise what it was missing.
> 
> And the books and audios they did in the 1990s fostered the young writing talent who ended up bringing the show back - Russell T Davies,* Paul Cornell*, Rob Shearman and Mark Gatiss all contributed to one or other of the spin-off lines. They also provided a test bed for some of the ideas that have been used to great effect in the new series...



A fine british sci fi writer. I believe he numbers quite a few Interzone credits as well (always the mark of a quality brit sci fi author IMHO).

In the book series I particularly enjoyed the Land of Fiction books. Allowed for some great piss taking and general insanity.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Martha for me though - never did understand that one.


She was hot.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2009)

i voted adric

which in retrospect  was  just a kneejerk reaction


 it's his name     you  just have to pick him


but  in retrospect there is  only  one companion i  really  really fucking   have grown to hate

rose fucking  fuck off tylor
arrrghhh   

fuck off   fuck off fuck off...  your shit  not only  are you  piss poor   but  you even make  tennant  a  shitter doctor  for having  to  do  fucking  episodes with you

rose tylor is the living embodiment  of  what makes  the new doctor who shit


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

Since you think the new Dr Who is shit, you are clearly Wrong.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> McCoy's last season was bloody good - they'd got a writing team who were fired up and had A Plan For The Series. And the Doctor/companion chemistry was there, too. Pity it got cut short at that point, but I reckon the show needed a rest. The general public had to build up that swell of nostalgia, realise what it was missing.
> 
> And the books and audios they did in the 1990s fostered the young writing talent who ended up bringing the show back - Russell T Davies, Paul Cornell, Rob Shearman and Mark Gatiss all contributed to one or other of the spin-off lines. They also provided a test bed for some of the ideas that have been used to great effect in the new series...



partly a haer hear   mccoy  had  a fucking great last season  and  also had  Remembrance of the Daleks  in the second season   .... silver nemisis too had potential  but  is  fairly poor  when compared to the last season

also having  read a great many of the virgin doctor who books i can safly say    gaaaahhh  most of them are horrible (though the missing adventures tended to be better than the new adventures  as they  had to stick to the rules a bit more)


----------



## 8den (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He's the closest to my age group, although they'd ceased airing who. I am a geek and had a subscription to Doctor Who Magazine. *Loved hapiness patrol.*



Oh DotC. No. No. Just No. 

Oh and for those who thought Donna Noble and Martha Jones were shit. Here's


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Since you think the new Dr Who is shit, you are clearly Wrong.



it's not entirely shit

it  just  is unfortunately covered in shit

there are some great episodes  it's  just that  there is  majorly shit ones too

mainly  just about anything  by russel t davis


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to live above one of Dr Who's companions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I used to live above one of Dr Who's companions.



I went to school with the bloke who is taking over from Tennant in the new year. In Who top trumps, I'm holding the aces


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2009)

actually  i think  a lot of the rot in doctor who  started  with tom bakers era... the problem was tom was  so good  at  carrying the series    they ended pumping out any old shit  and  it still sorta  worked  as  it was fun

but  then again  i supose  the pertwee era  had  a few  dodgy as fuck ones  too


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

my brother is mates with tennant


----------



## wiskey (Nov 16, 2009)

I liked the 'old' series, I like the first new series . . . then martha came along and I had to switch it off. 

She's just truly awful!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> check out paradise towers. that's the first episode i remember watching, at the age of four. closely followed by delta and the bannermen with ken dodd.



pex lives


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> my brother is mates with tennant



I think my connection still beats yours


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I think my connection still beats yours



possibly, the brigadier went to my brother's 30th too though. if you add up all the links, i win. you have the most impressive single link though.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I went to school with the bloke who is taking over from Tennant in the new year. In Who top trumps, I'm holding the aces


Yes, you beat me.  

Anyway I lived above Zoe Heriot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoe_Heriot  who was still very foxy in the 90s.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, we've yet to see how the new Doc performs. It could become a source of shame, never to be mentioned


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

oh, and when i was visiting my brother last week, he got a text message off RTD on the way into work!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Well, we've yet to see how the new Doc performs. It could become a source of shame, never to be mentioned



well  he doesn't look to bad  in costume  and  if they have moffat taking over there is much hope


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

i was reading an old doctor who magazine from 10 years ago last week. it had an interview with stephen moffatt saying what a disaster it would be if fans were allowed anywhere near any series which might get commissioned.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

embree said:


> Peri should be on the poll though



WTF? You will be asking for catsuit zoe to be included next.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

Etc


----------



## gnoriac (Nov 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> Mel by several billion miles.
> 
> Sylvester McCoy and Bonie Langford, the perfect way to kill a series.


*Shudders*


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2009)

Bonnie fucking Langford.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn it. I just gave in and purchased four who DVDs on amazon. Rats. Thanks a bunch arseholes.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 16, 2009)

no matter how bad adric was, nothing could compare to bonnie langford for awfulness. surprised peri wasn't in the poll although i suppose she did have one or two redeeming features


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone who voted for Turlough is insane. The Black Guardian trilogy redeems the whole Davison era.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I think my connection still beats yours



davros used to babysit me so i win.

which is _great_, but it wasn't much fun.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Damn it. I just gave in and purchased four who DVDs on amazon. Rats. Thanks a bunch arseholes.



result! what did you get?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't seen much old Who, but Bonnie Langford was so terrible that I can't believe anyone could be worse than her.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I haven't seen much old Who, but Bonnie Langford was so terrible that I can't believe anyone could be worse than her.



there wasn't


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 16, 2009)

Corax said:


> Bonnie fucking Langford.



If it's all the same to you, I'll pass thanks


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> If it's all the same to you, I'll pass thanks



yeah, don't try to get a much-loved and deceased blue peter dog involved.


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2009)

Good to see people sticking up for late McCoy - Curse of Fenric, Survival, Battlefield etc were brilliant. I'll admit to having fond memories of Happiness Patrol, Paradise Towers & Delta & the Bannermen as well but maybe I should watch them again, I was only 11 when they were first on.

I was at a party with Sophie Aldred & Nicholas Courtney last year btw.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

embree said:


> I was at a party with Sophie Aldred & Nicholas Courtney last year btw.


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


>



There were other Who people there as well but I can't remember who (ho ho)

Deborah Watling maybe? Or possibly whatsherface who played Polly. Someone from that era anyway


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> there wasn't



apart from adric


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> apart from adric



we seem to have come 'full circle'


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2009)

oh god, that joke is terrible


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh god, that joke is terrible



*regenerates*


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh god, that joke is terrible



time to logoffopolis I think


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2009)

embree said:


> There were other Who people there as well but I can't remember who (ho ho)
> 
> Deborah Watling maybe? Or possibly whatsherface who played Polly. Someone from that era anyway



Fairly certain it was Anneke Wills now I've thought about it


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

embree said:


> time to logoffopolis I think



anyone that can get 'logopolis' into a joke gets my vote 

nice one!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 16, 2009)

Was Peter Purves an assistant or just an acquaintance of the Dr.?


----------



## embree (Nov 16, 2009)

Steven Taylor appeared in ten stories with William Hartnell


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

8den said:


> Oh DotC. No. No. Just No.
> 
> Oh and for those who thought Donna Noble and Martha Jones were shit. Here's



Oh god. 
And is that Saveloy Glitz or whatever his name is back in Dr Who again? I think I must have given up watching by this time. 

Out goes one intolerable companion and in walks another.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

'saveloy' glitz


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> result! what did you get?



NOt all good either. . . 

Claws of Axos
Remembrance of the Daleks *shudders*
The brain of Morbius
Four to Doomsday. 

They were all under £2.50

I'm waiting for the box sets to go down - black guardian and E space are ones I am really looking forward to seeing again. Mind you I was wetting my pants when Death in Paris and Destiny of the Daleks came out. Even my super super favorites all turn out to be shit. I have to watch with the production notes on or I phase out with brain freeze boredom. Even still it's a bizarre love - loathe relationship that feels more like an unavoidable OCD imposition rather than a pleasure.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> 'saveloy' glitz



What's his name then? I used to thing they were a massive rip of of bland and brass from Rouge Trouper. Actually I still think they are. They talk the same and have the same occupation.


----------



## embree (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Death in Paris and Destiny of the Daleks came out. Even my super super favorites all turn out to be shit.



Death in Paris?! City of Death surely.

And everyone knows Destiny of the Daleks was rubbish.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's his name then? I used to thing they were a massive rip of of bland and brass from Rouge Trouper. Actually I still think they are. They talk the same and have the same occupation.



sabalom glitz


----------



## embree (Nov 17, 2009)

8den said:


> Oh DotC. No. No. Just No.
> 
> Oh and for those who thought Donna Noble and Martha Jones were shit. Here's



I hadn't seen much of Ace's early stories since they were on - contrast the bolshie teenager with the bedroom explosives with the young woman growing up in Curse of Fenric and Survival. I thought the development of Ace was one of the best things the series has ever done, the final McCoy season actually started treating its audience like adults.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's his name then? I used to thing they were a massive rip of of bland and brass from Rouge Trouper. Actually I still think they are. They talk the same and have the same occupation.



i couldn't remember but 'saveloy' made me smile.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

embree said:


> And everyone knows Destiny of the Daleks was rubbish.



was that where the doctor could have stopped the daleks from being created?

or was that 'genesis'...


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2009)

that was genesis


----------



## embree (Nov 17, 2009)

It was Genesis! And don't confuse them, Genesis was one of the greatest things ever put on British television - the pointlessness of the never ending war between two identical peoples, the mad scientist who comes up with the ultimate weapon for winning that war, sacrificing his people's humanity (or Skaro equivalent) in the process. Then the Doctor's agonising over whether he has the right to prevent the birth of the Daleks, knowing that out of great evil would also be born great good, alliances and peace.

Genesis is one of the reasons why all the nonsense Doctor Who is worth forgiving or just forgetting.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

embree said:


> It was Genesis! And don't confuse them, Genesis was one of the greatest things ever put on British television - the pointlessness of the never ending war between two identical peoples, the mad scientist who comes up with the ultimate weapon for winning that war, sacrificing his people's humanity (or Skaro equivalent) in the process. Then the Doctor's agonising over whether he has the right to prevent the birth of the Daleks, knowing that out of great evil would also be born great good, alliances and peace.
> 
> Genesis is one of the reasons why all the nonsense Doctor Who is worth forgiving or just forgetting.



yes, one of the best stories ever and one of the best outings for davros too - proper mad


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm waiting for the box sets to go down - black guardian and E space are ones I am really looking forward to seeing again. Mind you I was wetting my pants when Death in Paris and Destiny of the Daleks came out. Even my super super favorites all turn out to be shit. I have to watch with the production notes on or I phase out with brain freeze boredom. Even still it's a bizarre love - loathe relationship that feels more like an unavoidable OCD imposition rather than a pleasure.



i'll be investing in a box set or two soon


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

embree said:


> It was Genesis! And don't confuse them, Genesis was one of the greatest things ever put on British television - the pointlessness of the never ending war between two identical peoples, the mad scientist who comes up with the ultimate weapon for winning that war, sacrificing his people's humanity (or Skaro equivalent) in the process. Then the Doctor's agonising over whether he has the right to prevent the birth of the Daleks, knowing that out of great evil would also be born great good, alliances and peace.
> 
> Genesis is one of the reasons why all the nonsense Doctor Who is worth forgiving or just forgetting.


Which Doctor was it?


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2009)

fourth


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

strung_out said:


> fourth


God, are we allergic to names?  

Hartnell, Troughton, Pertwee...so, Tom Baker.  OK, cool.  I might get hold of that, then.


----------



## embree (Nov 17, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Which Doctor was it?



It was the very height of Tom Baker's stint, when he wasn't being allowed to get carried away with himself


----------



## embree (Nov 17, 2009)

Been meaning to say this for a while...

HARRY SULLIVAN IS AN IDIOT!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I might get hold of that, then.



you should do, it's great. one of the first times we got to properly see what was 'inside' a dalek, from what i remember.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you should do, it's great. one of the first times we got to properly see what was 'inside' a dalek, from what i remember.


Ah, I remember that, then.  From when it aired.

I've never seen a repeat or video of the Classic Series.  I'm not _really_ sure I want to, either.  I think I may prefer the fond memories.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I've never seen a repeat or video of the Classic Series.  I'm not _really_ sure I want to, either.  I think I may prefer the fond memories.



'dalek' was the first time i'd got properly excited about a tv programme for *years*. for the whole episode i was enthralled and that came about because i'd grown up on the 'original' series. 

just take it for what it was at the time, which was pretty great (some effects notwithstanding!)


----------



## N_igma (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha I share the name with a Doctor Who companion!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Haha I share the name with a Doctor Who companion!


K9?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 17, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> K9?



One and only....


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Haha I share the name with a Doctor Who companion!



dodo?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> dodo?


Stop teasing Susan.  The joke's been done now.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 17, 2009)

embree said:


> Good to see people sticking up for late McCoy - Curse of Fenric, Survival, Battlefield etc were brilliant.



i think they were very good but i think there's a bit of a tendency to over hype the last mccoy season because people were so used to shite from the start of the colin baker era onwards that any improvement was seized upon like the second coming. i think in their end of season poll at the time fans in dr who magazine even voted mccoy ahead of tom baker as the greatest ever dr which shows a bit of the collective madness of the time


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i think in their end of season poll at the time fans in dr who magazine even voted mccoy ahead of tom baker as the greatest ever dr *which shows a bit of the collective madness of the time*



i think a *lot* of collective madness is the expression you were after.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

embree said:


> Death in Paris?! City of Death surely.
> 
> And everyone knows Destiny of the Daleks was rubbish.



Yes yes city of death. 

Destiny of the Daleks seemed like an epic at the time and it seemed like an age before the Movalans were revealed to be robots - Da da da!!!

"Machine pitted against machine in permanent deadlock"

I love the way everyone forgot that Daleks were not robots. Including dalek creator and writer of the adventure Terry Nation.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Destiny of the Daleks seemed like an epic at the time and it seemed like an age before the Movalans were revealed to be robots - Da da da!!!
> 
> "Machine pitted against machine in permanent deadlock"
> 
> I love the way everyone forgot that Daleks were not robots. Including dalek creator and writer of the adventure Terry Nation.



you guys are *really* whetting my appetite for 'classic' doctor who!

it's a shame uk gold (as it was then) stopped showing omnibuses on weekend mornings


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you guys are *really* whetting my appetite for 'classic' doctor who!



It's not fair. Normally it's just me - so I don't get to wind myself up into a buying frenzy. I can just wait for the moment to pass.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

the 'beneath the surface' box set looks quite tempting. 'warriors of the deep' is one of the first stories i can remember and has one of the best monsters too...


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd quite like to pick up the Dalek War boxset - they remastered one of the episodes that only existed in black and white, and managed to pull the colour data out of the b&w film print. Using _sorcery_.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 17, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> I'd quite like to pick up the Dalek War boxset - they remastered one of the episodes that only existed in black and white, and managed to pull the colour data out of the b&w film print. Using _sorcery_.



i hate the sort of presents you get when people know you're into something but don't know a lot about the subject themselves. a couple of years back my folks gave me the peter cushing dalek boxset


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2009)

that'd be via the same technique they used on an episode of Dad's Army I presume.  It seemed to work pretty well, certainly much better than the appaling 'colorization' techniques the yanks used on classic b&w films a few years baxk.

Interesting article on how they did it for DA at The Guardian


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i hate the sort of presents you get when people know you're into something but don't know a lot about the subject themselves. a couple of years back my folks gave me the peter cushing dalek boxset



i hope you pretended to be _really_ greateful!


----------



## nightowl (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i hope you pretended to be _really_ greateful!



still haven't taken them out of the box. that's the dr who present equivalent of giving a golfer one of those crappy mugs full of wooden tees from british home stores


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i hate the sort of presents you get when people know you're into something but don't know a lot about the subject themselves. a couple of years back my folks gave me the peter cushing dalek boxset



If I got that, any new who or the 'movie' I don't think I would be able to even pretend to be less than devastated and disgusted.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 17, 2009)

genrally  the  current doctor always  steal more  votes  at the time


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> the 'beneath the surface' box set looks quite tempting. 'warriors of the deep' is one of the first stories i can remember and has one of the best monsters too...



Yeah, I have my eye on that and the sotaran one and and and . . .well all of them apart from the Davros one as I have all the DVDs already. I even want the K9 thing but it will have to be seriously cheap. Trial of a timelord cheap.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Trial of a timelord cheap.



i'll be getting that as it's part of my doctor who 'era' plus i like the concept anyway... £13.48 on amazon but i see the e-space trilogy is only £13.88 too...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i'll be getting that as it's part of my doctor who 'era' plus i like the concept anyway... £13.48 on amazon but i see the e-space trilogy is only £13.88 too...



No no no look at the new and used. You can get TOAT for £3 new and unopened with £1.21 postage.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

Enigmadirect seem to get job lots of various Dr who DVDs or something every now and then and sell them for peanuts.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2009)

2|entertain who do all the doctor who dvds, tend to delete them fairly soon after releasing them due to the limited demand for them. i'm guessing that some companies get a job lot in on the cheap knowing that they'll sell eventually.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i hate the sort of presents you get when people know you're into something but don't know a lot about the subject themselves. a couple of years back my folks gave me the peter cushing dalek boxset



Skanked, the Cushing ones were fucking lame


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No no no look at the new and used. You can get TOAT for £3 new and unopened with £1.21 postage.



cheers, this has been purchased


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

strung_out said:


> 2|entertain who do all the doctor who dvds, tend to delete them fairly soon after releasing them due to the limited demand for them. i'm guessing that some companies get a job lot in on the cheap knowing that they'll sell eventually.



Do they? I have not seen one DVD bar the LTD key to time box go out of stock.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Skanked, the Cushing ones were fucking lame



bernard cribbins and the robotmen


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

nightowl said:


> bernard cribbins and the robotmen



Bernie later redeemed himself with some excellent acting in New Who as Rose's dad


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Bernie later redeemed himself with some excellent acting in New Who as Rose's dad



I thought he was that tate woman's granddad?

Anyway you need to sort yourself out. All this talk of new who and McCoy. Uck. Get your house in order.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought he was that tate woman's granddad?



he was her dad wasn't he?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought he was that tate woman's granddad?
> 
> Anyway you need to sort yourself out. All this talk of new who and McCoy. Uck. Get your house in order.



Log from thine own eye mate, you diss all the stuff I love


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

i've spent about an hour putting together a hit list of doctor who box sets to buy. why haven't i done this before?


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2009)

nightowl said:


> he was her dad wasn't he?



nah, wilf is donna's granddad


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> cheers, this has been purchased



Of those four DVDs I bought from them two were clearly not new. I complained and they said I should send them back with a note. I asked if I could send them recorded and get the postage refunded both ways. The replied saying I should send them in the post (Er?). I said "that didn't answer my question" and they replied saying they would refund all send and return postage costs. 

With me so far? 

I replied with a thank you. Then about 10 minutes later they said they had received my DVDs and had credited me with a full refund. (I sent nothing by they way, in case that's not obvious).

Nice. It seems I now have four free Dr Who DVDs. 

I am the winner.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nice. It seems I now have four free Dr Who DVDs.
> 
> I am the winner.



of that there is no doubt.

perhaps they got caught up in a time scoop or had their email polarity reversed. either way maybe i'll try that when mine arrive  

when are you planning to watch them?


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2009)

Watched through all of Davison's episodes in the past year. We cheered when Adric bit it. He's never that annoying all at once (like Mel, or Turlough), but it fucking well adds up!

Mel and Turlough had their moments, but Adric was always useless.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

but he was good at maths!


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

child geniuses are invariably annoying and need to be shot. luckily, adric crashed into the earth in a huge spaceship, causing the extinction of the dinosaurs, saving us the bother.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> child geniuses are invariably annoying and need to be shot. luckily, adric crashed into the earth in a huge spaceship, causing the extinction of the dinosaurs, saving us the bother.



reading back through the episode guide to that one confused me a bit. basically the freighter the cybermen were controlling 'had' to crash into the earth anyway, so humans could evolve, so adric's attempts to prevent it happening were in fact pointless?


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

pretty much, adric's death was vital to the survival of humankind. which saved them having to think up a decent excuse anyway.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> pretty much, adric's death was vital to the survival of humankind. which saved them having to think up a decent excuse anyway.



i was going to ask what would have happened if adric hadn't intervened, but i won't as i'll be watching all these again in the near future


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

adric would have been forced to kill every dinosaur  in the face


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> adric would have been forced to kill every dinosaur  in the face



that would have taken quite a long time.

if possible at all.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a feeling that i've got every single target doctor who novel at my parents' house.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah, we've got all the target novels, and all the missing adventures, and most of the new adventures too.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> yeah, we've got all the target novels, and all the missing adventures, and most of the new adventures too.



'we'...?


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

oh, and somewhere there are a couple of pairs of these knocking about


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> 'we'...?



well, they're at mum and dad's now. i guess they belong to him and possibly my brother really.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh, and somewhere there are a couple of pairs of these knocking about




pulling pants if ever i saw them


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> of that there is no doubt.
> 
> perhaps they got caught up in a time scoop or had their email polarity reversed. either way maybe i'll try that when mine arrive
> 
> when are you planning to watch them?



It's not easy. My daughter and wife both can't stand Dr Who. I have already managed a lunchtime watch of ep 1 of the claws of axos. Really terrible stuff but could be interesting. 

I still have not finished watching Dalek invasion of the earth, The invasion, Inferno and trial of a timelord.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoy the extras more than anything else


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I enjoy the extras more than anything else



that's what i'm looking forward to in the same way that being able to chat with you guys about this & that has been a nice surprise. i'm interested in the background as much as the story (altho obviously the former wouldn't exist without the latter).


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

my brother's on some of the extras dvds


----------



## fubert (Nov 20, 2009)

adric was a bit smug
but bonnie langford has to get the vote.

from her wikipedia page :

Langford received a fair amount of criticism in her early career, as she had been widely perceived as over-precocious. Noel Coward reportedly made the comment after seeing a play in which the young Langford appeared, and in which a horse had also defecated on the stage, "If they had shoved the child's head up the horse's arse they would have solved two problems at once."[2] Langford herself told interviewer Michael Parkinson on his television chat show, that Coward had said the best way to improve the play was to "cut the second half and the child's throat!"


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

fubert said:


> but bonnie langford has to get the vote.



another vote for commonsense


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> that's what i'm looking forward to in the same way that being able to chat with you guys about this & that has been a nice surprise. i'm interested in the background as much as the story (altho obviously the former wouldn't exist without the latter).



I love it when they have some swap shop or basil brush on there. I am shocked at how bad a lot of the stories are but love he am-dram feel. It was such a big part of my life as a child that can't ignore it today. 

Oh I think it is time for me to post these again.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

good gracious, is that you with K9?


(if 'yes' then there is only *one* appropriate response).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

Affirmative?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Affirmative?







LOL.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

top work with the cyberman helmet, personally i prefer the 'old' cyberman design.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> top work with the cyberman helmet, personally i prefer the 'old' cyberman design.



I like the 80's and troughton ones. I was there in the 80s so I can't help being into them.

All that Dr Who stuff was just dumped in my office reception one day. I took off with the k9 all afternoon and nobody noticed. I should have just nicked it, nobody seemed to care about any of it. Gah, I could have at least run off with the cyberman head. 

I'm too honest.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

you could have made a new k9 and company


it'sa disturbing but i do own that on video


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

i was humming the theme tune from k9 and company the other day. everyone thought i was a bit weird.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

doo de doo de dooo K9!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> All that Dr Who stuff was just dumped in my office reception one day.




how on earth did that come about?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> you could have made a new k9 and company
> 
> 
> it's a disturbing but i do own that on video



I was so looking forward to that when it came out but even as a child I remember being unbelievably disappointed. I only watched it the first time it aired but I can still remember the the theme. Catchy stuff. 

The did remake K9 and Co. It's called the sarah jane adventures.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah but k9 isn't in it

i have the first season  but  i couldn't make it passed ep 3  even though it aparently has the brig in in


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was so looking forward to that when it came out but even as a child I remember being unbelievably disappointed. I only watched it the first time it aired but I can still remember the the theme. Catchy stuff.



perhaps an early example of cashing in on a popular character with a rubbish follow-up product.

never seen it myself altho i see it's available in a dvd box set.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


>




Oh wait a minute, it seems I don't know the theme and I have been humming something I must have made up in my head for the last 25 years. 

Blimey Sarah Jane was hot. I must watch the hand off fear again. It has the added bonus of Dr who saying "South Croydon". Sweet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> yeah but k9 isn't in it



He is now. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He is now. Don't ask me how I know.



not going to use the "i have a small child" excuse?

or  "according to wiki"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> perhaps an early example of cashing in on a popular character with a rubbish follow-up product.
> 
> never seen it myself altho i see it's available in a dvd box set.



Wait until it is very very very very cheap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> not going to use the "i have a small child" excuse?



That is the actual reason but not directly. CBBC is next to CBeebies on the freeview. I have bumped into it a couple of times, and then obviously carried on watching. I don't think I have managed a whole episode though.

I don't really watch new Dr Who so it's not top of my list for TV viewing. 

You can ask me anything you like about Waybaloo or big cook little cook though.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't really watch new Dr Who so it's not top of my list for TV viewing.




ah right, didn't realise that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> ah right, didn't realise that.



?

It just doesn't do it for me because I wasn't a kid when it was made (I.E. now) so I can't excuse it's crapness or reminisce.

I'll watch it if it's on.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ?



i just assumed you did.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 20, 2009)

Peri made quite a splash on her first entry; so I couldn't ever hold it against her.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> how on earth did that come about?



I was working for ITV so it might have been dropped off for something in Richard & Judy (who were based in the same building I was at the time). I'm not sure. Nobody really cared about Dr Who at the time, this was way way way before there were even rumors that it was coming back. At the time Sasha Baron Coen and Ricky Gervais both worked in my office and were complete nobodies. Now look at them (and Dr Who)


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

jer said:


> Peri made quite a splash on her first entry; so I couldn't ever hold it against her.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was working for ITV so it might have been dropped off for something in Richard & Judy (who were based in the same building I was at the time). I'm not sure. Nobody really cared about Dr Who at the time, this was way way way before there were even rumors that it was coming back. At the time Sasha Baron Coen and Ricky Gervais both worked in my office and were complete nobodies. Now look at them (and Dr Who)



well it was a stroke of good fortune even if you didn't make off with any timelord-related swag. you must've been flabbergasted when it turned up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


>



Oh my, one for the dads.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> well it was a stroke of good fortune even if you didn't make off with any timelord-related swag. you must've been flabbergasted when it turned up



I wasn't really mad about Who at the time. If I had been (if threads like this were around to whip me up) I would have a K9 in the room with me right now.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

i was more into katy manning (jo grant)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


>



there was a full spread of that pic in my Doctor Who Magazine that my brother accused me of wanking over when I was 11. I didn't even have any pubes!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> there was a full spread of that pic in my Doctor Who Magazine that my brother accused me of wanking over when I was 11. I didn't even have any pubes!



LOL!!


----------



## embree (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was more into katy manning (jo shaw)



Jo Grant you nasty piece of work

You're confusing her with Liz Shaw


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

embree said:


> Jo Grant you nasty piece of work
> 
> You're confusing her with Liz Shaw



uh oh


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was more into katy manning (jo grant)



perhaps we should have a doctor who caption competition.

what is the dalek saying?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> what is the dalek saying?


"_That's_ what I'm talking about".


----------



## embree (Nov 20, 2009)

Probably something to do with white wee wee


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> perhaps we should have a doctor who caption competition.
> 
> What is the dalek saying?



'INSEMINATE'




r


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

"security sensors detect unauthorised movement"


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> "security sensors detect unauthorised movement"



why the fuck don't capitals work sometimes?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> why the fuck don't capitals work sometimes?



Dunno, such a annoying thing that just happens.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

and it happens at the worst possible times. how can you quote a dalek without using CAPITALS?!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

Software overrides ALL CAPS POSTING.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Software overrides ALL CAPS POSTING.



OH RLY?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

punctuation is not caps


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> punctuation is not caps



if you'd put that in caps i would've thought it was a command from the supreme dalek himself.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> OH RLY?



you quoted something that was in lower caps


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> you quoted something that was in lower caps



this is getting complicated, there's only one way to resolve it...

_USE THE MIND PROBE!!_


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> this is getting complicated, there's only one way to resolve it...
> 
> _USE THE MIND PROBE!!_



YES


----------



## rollinder (Nov 20, 2009)

No, not the mind probe !!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

rollinder said:


> No, not the mind probe !!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> there was a full spread of that pic in my Doctor Who Magazine that my brother accused me of wanking over when I was 11. I didn't even have any pubes!



You should have knocked one out over that picture of Katy Manning. She didn't appear to have any pubes either.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

dunno, i reckon you see a corner of foliage in that picture up there mate


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 21, 2009)

Depilate! Depilate!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> dunno, i reckon you see a corner of foliage in that picture up there mate



that's what i thought.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was more into katy manning (jo grant)



I have always found that picture really rather gross. I never really liked Jo.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i don't think the 'plunger' element works that well.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

obviously trying to rhyme with clunge


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have always found that picture really rather gross. I never really liked Jo.



I didn't either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

There needs to be more Dr Who threads.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

And Dr Who polls.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

definitely an overly bony quality to the face. plus the pic strikes me as a 'k9 & co' type cash-in.

i'm sure it's brought a lot of 'pleasure' to fans over the years though


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm tempted to do a best companion poll, but i fear that could lead to the end of the beautiful thing we've got going on this thread


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There needs to be more Dr Who threads.



yes there should.



TrippyLondoner said:


> And Dr Who polls.



yes there should.


at the very least there should be a ''classic' doctor who thread', even though i rail against that description of the older series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes I have the same worry. Will it expand the u75 whoniverse or kill it?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i'm tempted to do a best companion poll, but i fear that could lead to the end of the beautiful thing we've got going on this thread



i think i could predict the top 3... but that's no reason not to have a poll of course.

and this thread has evolved into more general chitchat where the subject of 'best' companion has only been briefly mentioned (and supporting pics posted )


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes I have the same worry. Will it expand the u75 whoniverse or kill it?



in summary i don't think a 'best companion' would kill the u75 whoniverse. our timelord-chat will find it's home in one doctor who thread or another.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

I want a Baker scarf. Is that wrong?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want a Baker scarf. Is that wrong?



That would be cool to have...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want a Baker scarf. Is that wrong?



not at all, it looks quite practical to me.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 21, 2009)

No. In fact it's the most correct thing ever.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

there's plenty of patterns online iirc...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i want to get at least one full doctor who costume for fancy dress parties. it's either the fifth or fourth... plenty of cosplay places will custom make the fifth and sixth costumes for you for about £100.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i want to get at least one full doctor who costume for fancy dress parties. it's either the fifth or fourth... plenty of cosplay places will custom make the fifth and sixth costumes for you for about £100.



Fifth one would be good. Always liked Peter Davison.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fifth one would be good. Always liked Peter Davison.



i was recently going to get this off ebay but i ran out of time for the party i was going to. i'll find the link...


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i want to get at least one full doctor who costume for fancy dress parties. it's either the fifth or fourth... plenty of cosplay places will custom make the fifth and sixth costumes for you for about £100.



sixth doctor costume would be so fail


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> sixth doctor costume would be so fail



yes, recognisable but not in a good way.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i want to get at least one full doctor who costume for fancy dress parties. it's either the fifth or fourth... plenty of cosplay places will custom make the fifth and sixth costumes for you for about £100.



i think the fourth costume is still the only instantly recognisable one amongst the general public


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i think the fourth costume is still the only instantly recognisable one amongst the general public



i thought the fifth was too but maybe that's just me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i thought the fifth was too but maybe that's just me.



Nah, so did i.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

4th, 5th and 6th are all instantly recognisable i'd say. 6th just because of how shite it is though


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> 6th just because of how shite it is though



there was a blue version too...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i think the fourth costume is still the only instantly recognisable one amongst the general public



First or second version? The second version is a bit lame. Question marks make a mockery of Mr Who.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> First or second version? The second version is a bit lame. Question marks make a mockery of Mr Who.



Mcoys question mark brolly was fucking cool. I want one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Mcoys question mark brolly was fucking cool. I want one



Stop it you. 

Actually you might be the only person in the world that is interested to know that Rutabowa has the 7th Doctors hat.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Rutabowa has the 7th Doctors hat.



REALLY?!

tres


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> REALLY?!
> 
> tres



He'll love that. He looked like a lost puppy when I showed the reverse (if that is possible) of any interest.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

any doctor who memorabilia gets +ve rep in my book


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2009)

If I had that hat it would be in a tasteful glass display case


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> If I had that hat it would be in a tasteful glass display case



I'm pretty sure (X100) he hasn't got it in a display case. 

I don't think I have any cool memorabilia. I did have the patrick moore Gamesmaster computer robot hat thing. I think I threw it out though. I'm a bit annoyed with myself about that though, just because computer nerds sometimes gave me kudos.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did have the patrick moore Gamesmaster computer robot hat thing. I think I threw it out though. I'm a bit annoyed with myself about that though, just because computer nerds sometimes gave me kudos.



that would've fetched a tidy sum on ebay.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

Really? I don't think anyone would have really cared all that much. I had a golden joystick as well but I threw that away years ago. It was just a normal joystick with the handle broken off, turned the other way around and sprayed gold.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Really? I don't think anyone would have really cared all that much. I had a golden joystick as well but I threw that away years ago. It was just a normal joystick with the handle broken off, turned the other way around and sprayed gold.



yeah i think there'd be someone out there who'd want to own that. people buy all sorts of rubbish and that was a part of a cult tv prog.

re the golden joysticks they looked pretty shoddy even on the show so i'm not surprised they don't bear closer scrutiny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

Talking of shoddy, I remember going to the Dr WHo exhibition at longleat or wherever when I was young. The cleaning droid they had there (from the episode that was on TV at the time) was quite obviously made of corrugated card, held together with cello-tape and painted (baldy) white.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Talking of shoddy, I remember going to the Dr WHo exhibition at longleat or wherever when I was young. The cleaning droid they had there (from the episode that was on TV at the time) was quite obviously made of corrugated card, held together with cello-tape and painted (baldy) white.



i went to that too, was about 10 at the time or around that...

i think you're referring to 'paradise towers'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i want to get at least one full doctor who costume for fancy dress parties. it's either the fifth or fourth... plenty of cosplay places will custom make the fifth and sixth costumes for you for about £100.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i'll take the two on the right


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

er, now that i think about it they're not friends of yours are they...?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

No. 

Are any of these you?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>



lol


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i've lost a lot of weight since then...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2009)

it's a kids' show. be ashamed.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a kids' show. be ashamed.



hang on, we're the demographic that peri was aimed at!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a kids' show. be ashamed.



I was a kid at the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i went to that too, was about 10 at the time or around that...
> 
> i think you're referring to 'paradise towers'.



AH yes I have found a picture of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was a kid at the time.



i don't remember watching it at all.
dunno if it was cos i wasn't allowed to or i just wasn't interested.
either way, its popularity has always baffled me.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

brilliant photo! your younger brother (i assume) doesn't look happy!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't remember watching it at all.
> dunno if it was cos i wasn't allowed to or i just wasn't interested.
> either way, its popularity has always baffled me.



You might have been too young? In the same way I don't understand Transformers. 

I think anyone who didn't at least start with Tom Baker (or maybe Davidson) would just have found it shite. Everyone I knew that was my age was obsessed at the time, including the girls. There was fuck all else for kids on TV that was any good. Dr Who wasn't on or lumped in with kids TV slots so it seemed pretty adult to me. It's only recently that I have thought of it as something that might have been made for children.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> brilliant photo! your younger brother (i assume) doesn't look happy!!



No. It's just something I found down the back of the internet to make a joke about the shitly built robots in paradise towers. I couldn't find a real picture.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2009)

i saw one when billy piper was in it and it was pish


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

atomic suplex said:


> no. It's just something i found down the back of the internet to make a joke about the shitly built robots in paradise towers. I couldn't find a real picture.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw one when billy piper was in it and it was pish



That's new Dr Who. It's shite and for kids.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's new Dr Who. It's shite and for kids.



like the old Dr Who then


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

personally i've never thought that doctor who of either vintage was written 'specifically' for children.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> personally i've never thought that doctor who of either vintage was written 'specifically' for children.



Me neither, anyone can watch it really if they 'get' it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)

to wheel out an old cliche, it's just good family television. my dad was a fan in the sixties (when he was in his 20s) and introduced all of us to it as we grew up. people of my generation are doing the same thing now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> to wheel out an old cliche, it's just good family television. my dad was a fan in the sixties (when he was in his 20s) and introduced all of us to it as we grew up. people of my generation are doing the same thing now.



yeah and as you allude to i think that's the magic of it. i certainly can't imagine being remotely excited about any other tv programme coming back. it's just a tv show, right?  

plus remember that things have moved on a hell of a lot since doctor who's heyday of the 70's/80's, technology has improved massively irl both with respect to what we take for granted - internet, communication, tiny multifunction devices we carry around in our pockets and bags - and visual/special effects on screen.

so vintage doctor who may seem ridiculous and dated at times but it's as much about the feeling it conjured up than the hard and fast onscreen content.

imo


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's new Dr Who. It's shite and for kids.




It's better than the 'classic' series.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It's better than the 'classic' series.



i'll try and defuse this by saying 'neither is better'.

they're the same


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was a small point for the writers but a big one for the fans that you see the doctors past regeneration's to hartnell and then there are five other previous regeneration's. Dr Who was was up to 12 by McCoy!!!



i didn't know this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It's better than the 'classic' series.



I rather think that depends on which New is pitted against which old. Mawrdymn Undead beats the crap episode where there are fat-monsters. Ark in Space beats the lame Sloveen episodes.

But Simms master is a better Master than Delgado. Case by case.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i didn't know this.



I'm going to cry 'cite' for AS's claim there. Canon cite.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I rather think that depends on which New is pitted against which old. Mawrdymn Undead beats the crap episode where there are fat-monsters. Ark in Space beats the lame Sloveen episodes.
> 
> But Simms master is a better Master than Delgado. Case by case.


OK, there are some not-so-good episodes in the new.  But over all the flavour is of quality, whereas in the classic series it's of loveability despite-it-all.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

i'd agree it's case by case but only in so far as the whole thing in its entirety. 'old' series has duff stories, 'new' series has rubbish episodes, without the original series there wouldn't be the current series, etc.

personally i'm not sure about simm as the master but it's all about opinions, which make it more interesting imo.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, there are some not-so-good episodes in the new.  But over all the flavour is of quality, whereas in the classic series it's of loveability despite-it-all.



well for me it's like i said earlier, some of the old doesn't stand up that well now (and didn't then) and i'm sure in 20 years time 'fat monsters' and other aspects of the new series will look a bit stupid when contrasted against something 'more' modern, which i hope will be more doctor who, if it's warranted.


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

some of the best old who stories are just as good as the best new stuff. they're products of their time, and you can't compare like for like, but look at the ratings of both shows. you don't get 10million+ viewers in the 70s, 80s and 00s without something special going on


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)

fuck you all I'm d/l'ng The Greatest Show on Earth which as I recall was a great Sylvester Mcoy run of episodes.


And Danny, the only thing that has REALLY changed is production values. Acting, casting and scriptwriting is as hit and miss as it always was.

Also I watched a Pertwee episode the other day and found myself quite shocked at how the female characters were casually mugged off and smiled about it. A different time


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> some of the best old who stories are just as good as the best new stuff. they're products of their time, and you can't compare like for like, but look at the ratings of both shows. you don't get 10million+ viewers in the 70s, 80s and 00s without something special going on



too right. i'm really looking forward to watching 'horror of fang rock' on a foggy february night in complete darkness and i wasn't even born when it was originally broadcast.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck you all I'm d/l'ng The Greatest Show *on Earth* which as I recall was a great Sylvester Mcoy run of episodes.



'in the galaxy'.

-ve rep, question mark umbrella witheld indefinitely.


----------



## embree (Nov 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck you all I'm d/l'ng The Greatest Show on Earth which as I recall was a great Sylvester Mcoy run of episodes.



Greatest Show in the Galaxy


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

anyway, where are the doctor who polls! is it even worth doing a 'best story' poll, or completely pointless because only 5 of us would vote?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)

This explains why I couldn't find it on iso hunt and have been hitting my keyboard like a retarded chimp.

Damn you, cannabis. And you as well, alcohol.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

decide if you should try again by perusing the episode guide - 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/episodeguide/greatestshow/


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

actually it doesn't sound _that_ different from a synopsis of a RTD episode.

fact is that without RTD it's highly unlikely it would've been 'regenerated'. loved the moment i thought 'hang on, he wrote 'queer as folk'! that was great but it's not doctor w... hang on, there were shitloads of doctor who references in that, i'll reduce the panic factor a bit. slightly'.

'dalek' is the best thing i've seen on tv for bloody ages.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm going to cry 'cite' for AS's claim there. Canon cite.



the shots of the production team's heads during the mind wrestling in Brain of Morbus probably


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

rollinder said:


> the shots of the production team's heads during the mind wrestling in Brain of Morbus probably



*noted, will check*


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> fact is that without RTD it's highly unlikely it would've been 'regenerated'. loved the moment i thought 'hang on, he wrote 'queer as folk'! that was great but it's not doctor w... hang on, there were shitloads of doctor who references in that, i'll reduce the panic factor a bit. slightly'.


See, my response was, "Yeah, he wrote the best Who novel of the 1990s, we'll be fine."


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

i want mark gatiss to write another story


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i want mark gatiss to write another story



league of gentlemen.


convince me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone else automatically think of the tune 'zombie nation' and start throwing shapes whenever the Dalek creator Terry Nation is mentioned?

Just me?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

top post elevendayempire btw


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Does anyone else automatically think of the tune 'zombie nation' and start throwing shapes whenever the Dalek creator Terry Nation is mentioned?
> 
> Just me?



why would you automatically think that? are you controlled by the nestene consciousness or summat?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> league of gentlemen.
> 
> 
> convince me.



he wrote a couple of the new adventure 7th doctor novelisations. were pretty good as i recall, though haven't read them in a long time


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 22, 2009)

He's written novels apart from that, one of which I read and was quite fun, a pastiche Edwardian secret agent comedy thriller sort of thing.


----------



## embree (Nov 22, 2009)

rollinder said:


> the shots of the production team's heads during the mind wrestling in Brain of Morbus probably



Apparently the writer types intended these to be the Doctor's earlier incarnations. However, given the weight of subsequent evidence that the screen Doctors were indeed the only incarnations he has had, the easiest way out is to assume these are in fact Morbius' previous bodies.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's written novels apart from that, one of which I read and was quite fun, a pastiche Edwardian secret agent comedy thriller sort of thing.



so not about doctor who?  

tbh i'm not that worried who writes for doctor who althoug i'm tremendously looking forward to the moffatt era. the thing i thought about mark gatiss was that he was 'comedy', when what we should actually be celebrating is anyone that can make the most of an opportunity and write for a series they obviously really want to.

it's great when you think about it; fans writing doctor who


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

although gatiss does comedy, i'd say the style of stuff the league of gentlemen does means he could write some really dark/surreal episodes. he's a great writer with an awesome knowledge of doctor who. having said that, i've got a feeling moffatt is trying to get writers with no background in Who to do more stuff this series.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 22, 2009)

The two episodes he's written were not the best ones ever, but they were solid Who I'd say. The thing is that if you just ask somebody to write a one-off episode, they're always going to write "solid" anyway, as it has to be episodic rather than some epic piece referring to all sorts of other parts and interfering with the canon. I'd give him a shot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2009)

rollinder said:


> the shots of the production team's heads during the mind wrestling in Brain of Morbus probably



Yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2009)

embree said:


> Apparently the writer types intended these to be the Doctor's earlier incarnations. However, given the weight of subsequent evidence that the screen Doctors were indeed the only incarnations he has had, the easiest way out is to assume these are in fact Morbius' previous bodies.



Where has it said that Hartnell was his first incarnation? I'm sure it's been mentioned before in the series that he had regenerated before Hartnell.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i want mark gatiss to write another story





Spoiler: Gatiss



He's done one for the new series. Daleks and Winston Churchill, apparently.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 22, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Spoiler: Gatiss
> 
> 
> 
> He's done one for the new series. Daleks and Winston Churchill, apparently.



Sounds lame


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Spoiler: Gatiss
> 
> 
> 
> He's done one for the new series. Daleks and Winston Churchill, apparently.



i'm not sure if i already knew that or not. if i didn't, i should have done.


----------



## embree (Nov 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where has it said that Hartnell was his first incarnation? I'm sure it's been mentioned before in the series that he had regenerated before Hartnell.



On several occasions it has been mentioned that the Doctor's screen incarnations are his only ones. Hartnell is referred to as the first Doctor in The Three Doctors; The Five Doctors explicitly states that the Doctor is in his fifth incarnation; Mawdryn Undead numbers his previous incarnations; the Doctor says he is in his seventh incarnation in Time and the Rani.

iirc, it was only in The Deadly Assassin that it was established that Time Lords have a limit of 12 regenerations, a year after Morbius. As usual, continuity in Doctor Who is a flexible and changeable creature!


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

i watched the caves of androzani today. how the hell was that voted the best dr who story ever?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm watchin the movie atm, his '13 lives' have been mentioned in this a few times to.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i watched the caves of androzani today. how the hell was that voted the best dr who story ever?



that's one of my favourites!

the end of episode 1 has one of the best cliffhangers _ever_...!


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> that's one of my favourites!
> 
> the end of episode 1 has one of the best cliffhangers _ever_...!



yeah, that's a good cliffhanger, but i just don't see why it get's wanked over compared to stories like tomb of the cybermen, the wargames, genesis of the daleks. maybe if i watched them again i'd change my mind but i don't think so.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> yeah, that's a good cliffhanger, but i just don't see why it get's wanked over compared to stories like tomb of the cybermen, the wargames, genesis of the daleks. maybe if i watched them again i'd change my mind but i don't think so.



it was voted top of 200 stories in doctor who mag... 'genesis' is undoubtedly great, need to watch the others to get a proper perspective.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it was voted top of 200 stories in doctor who mag... 'genesis' is undoubtedly great, need to watch the others to get a proper perspective.



tomb of the cybermen is definitely worth watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm watchin the movie atm, his '13 lives' have been mentioned in this a few times to.



I don't mind Dr Who continuity being all over  the place but I can't accept anything from the 'movie' 

Ugh.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't mind Dr Who continuity being all over  the place but I can't accept anything from the 'movie'



just seeing a picture of 'the master' in the film made me queezy recently


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

Are we talking Emo doc film? I really enjoyed that one. Mgann is an underrated doctor.


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

good doctor, shame about the rest of the film


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

ok, this afternoon, do i watch the ark in space, resurrection of the daleks, or one of the sontaran stories?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

'resurrection' would be my choice. all i remember is that tegan left (sob!) and an 'unhoused' dalek was on the loose.

what's the proper way to describe the 'contents' of a dalek?


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

well, the dalek is the creature inside isn't it. the mechanical robotty stuff is just its 'armour'


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

right, i'm gonna do the washing up, then watch ressurection of the daleks


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> ok, this afternoon, do i watch the ark in space, resurrection of the daleks, or one of the sontaran stories?



Ark in Space. Good Who


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

actually, i watched a davison episode yesterday, so maybe i'll watch the 4th doc's ark in space today, then return to davison tomorrow.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well, the dalek is the creature inside isn't it. the mechanical robotty stuff is just its 'armour'



yes, the dalek is the mutated kaled but i suppose if you said 'a dalek was on the loose' the vast majority of peeps would assume you mention an 'armoured' version.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> actually, i watched a davison episode yesterday, so maybe i'll watch the 4th doc's ark in space today, then return to davison tomorrow.



'ark' is a good shout  

enjoy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

The wyrrn are a fairly shit monster tbf, but other than that Ark wins in the Who stakes


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> yes, the dalek is the mutated kaled but i suppose if you said 'a dalek was on the loose' the vast majority of peeps would assume you mention an 'armoured' version.



yeah, you'd have to explain it was a naked dalek. is it resurrection or revelation where you see a semi mutated human being turned into a dalek?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the ark in space but I can't explain why. Maybe it's just the corridor set that is used over and over again at different angles. The run though the set and then appear at the beginning again. 

I watched the first ep of Revelation of the Daleks yesterday. It's really not that bad but does feel more like a kids show than the am dram of the heyday. McCoy was alright but fucking Ace can't act at all. I remember thinking that at the time, and as a child I  never even picked up on Adric being appalling. 
Can't believe that it was McCoys idea and design for the umbrella. I bet he thought he could match Toms scarf or something. He must be the only doctor who didn't despise question marks on the costumes. Ugh (again).


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

do you mean remembrance? that was the mccoy dalek episode


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well, the dalek is the creature inside isn't it. the mechanical robotty stuff is just its 'armour'



Are they not Kelads still in a Dalek shell?


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

nah, the kaleds were mutated by davros and turned into daleks. eventually, the entire kaled race became daleks, wiping out the thals.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> do you mean remembrance? that was the mccoy dalek episode



Yes. What the fuck was I thinking.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> do you mean remembrance? that was the mccoy dalek episode



Imperial Daleks? white with gold studs?

I thought that was Remembrance tbf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> nah, the kaleds were mutated by davros and turned into daleks. eventually, the entire kaled race became daleks, wiping out the thals.



Yes yes but they didn't call the mutants daleks.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

'revelation' is colin baker, you mean 'remembrance' AS...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes yes, I think we have established that now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes yes, I think we have established that now.



i should've read all the posts


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes yes but they didn't call the mutants daleks.



if i had genesis, i'd watch it now to double check. i'm fairly sure that the mutants were called daleks though. want to find out for definite though.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> want to find out for definite though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> if i had genesis, i'd watch it now to double check. i'm fairly sure that the mutants were called daleks though. want to find out for definite though.



I do have it and I a pretty sure they are called mutant kaleds


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmm, i guess i could e-mail my bro. he has every single story on his computer at work


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

it would be good if we could get this resolved before i catch a train at 7pm


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

in the episode _Dalek_, the Doctor says "The metal is just a battle armour. The real Dalek creature is inside."

more info on them here http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Dalek


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

i guess a better way to describe what happens in 'resurrection' then is to say 'a dalek escapes it's armour...'

i know when i watched that episode it really scared me (i was nearly 7).


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2009)

watching the ark in space now, i love how they make a terrifying monster out of bubble wrap and tissue paper spray painted green


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

that's PROPER frightening...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> in the episode _Dalek_, the Doctor says "The metal is just a battle armour. The real Dalek creature is inside."
> 
> more info on them here http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Dalek



Fuck off with your new fangled new doctor who. He doesn't count. He has a new sonic screwdriver for a start.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> watching the ark in space now, i love how they make a terrifying monster out of bubble wrap and tissue paper spray painted green



Ha ha I forgot about that. Proper shoddy. Though bubble wrap was pretty new at the time and would not have been as instantly recognizable. 

It's like that lexx episode where the bloke has a N64 controller as a gun.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> watching the ark in space now, i love how they make a terrifying monster out of bubble wrap and tissue paper spray painted green



i feel sorry for the poor bugger wrapped up in that stuff who had to crawl along the floor during the grub stage


----------



## derf (Nov 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> Adric: one of the most annoying companions ever, got a cheer when he died



But he died a hero's death.
I suppose they had to send the annoying little cunt out on  good note as he was clearly the worst of he lot.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 23, 2009)

derf said:


> But he died a hero's death.
> I suppose they had to send the annoying little cunt out on  good note as he was clearly the worst of he lot.



adric was annoying but at least appeared in one or two decent stories, unlike mel who was annoying and appeared in totally shite stories... and was bonnie langford


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2009)

nightowl said:


> adric was annoying but at least appeared in one or two decent stories, unlike mel who was annoying and appeared in totally shite stories... and was bonnie langford



Wesley Crusher is the spiritual heir to Adric.


----------



## derf (Nov 24, 2009)

8den said:


> Wesley Crusher is the spiritual heir to Adric.



Right on. Another little fucker who bugged the merry crap out of everyone.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 24, 2009)

8den said:


> Wesley Crusher is the spiritual heir to Adric.



at least adric was a companion and generally was kept in his place, whereas crusher seemed to be given a leading role in too many episodes of TNG, therefore rendering them unwatchable


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2009)

all TNG kids were fucking awful. Even Worf's son and Worf is awesome


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2009)

decided not to watch resurrection of the daleks today. gonna have a bash at the sontaran boxset, so it's the time warrior tonight, followed by the sontaran experiment and the invasion of time tomorrow. resurrection can wait til thursday, then two doctors on friday.

just found dad's got a copy of the aztecs too so might borrow that for friday.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2009)

Nah, the Borg kids in Voyager were even more rubbish. Or Sisko's kid in DS9.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2009)

jake sisko wasn't too bad. him and nog's friendship and journey into adulthood together was a great little mini story arc in ds9


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> jake sisko wasn't too bad. him and nog's friendship and journey into adulthood together was a great little mini story arc in ds9



Nog? Jeez, I've forgotten so much about that show...


----------



## nightowl (Nov 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> jake sisko wasn't too bad. him and nog's friendship and journey into adulthood together was a great little mini story arc in ds9



yeah, that worked ok. shame jake's dad couldn't act though


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2009)

it was well dark when nog got his leg blown off by the jem'hadar


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> decided not to watch resurrection of the daleks today. gonna have a bash at the sontaran boxset, so it's the time warrior tonight, followed by the sontaran experiment and the invasion of time tomorrow.



i'm looking forward to getting this box set as i can't remember anything about the sontaran stories. i've got a few memories of 'the two doctors' (shot on location in spain, something about cannabilism) but that's about it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2009)

it was fairly decent. the time warrior is a bit of a period episode, some funny bits. classic pertwee, karate chopping baddies, whipping out gadgets, cracking jokes etc


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 24, 2009)

i'd start watching doctor who tomorrow if i could but i'm moving this week and kinda 'floating' for a month until settling down in jan. so while all this whovian chat is very cool it's a bit frustrating too.

good for gently building it up tho


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2009)

Alan Titchmarsh.

He'd definitely be the worst Dr Who companion.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it was fairly decent. the time warrior is a bit of a period episode, some funny bits. classic pertwee, karate chopping baddies, whipping out gadgets, cracking jokes etc



and dot cotton from eastenders playing a medieval queen


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 24, 2009)

Corax said:


> Alan Titchmarsh.
> 
> He'd definitely be the worst Dr Who companion.



Or John Leslie


----------



## nightowl (Nov 24, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Or John Leslie



dr who would be well buggered


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2009)

nightowl said:


> and dot cotton from eastenders playing a medieval queen



and boba fett playing an effete archer!


----------



## nightowl (Nov 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> and boba fett playing an effete archer!



bloody hell! was he the one who shot the sontaran at the end? seem to remember it was some old guy, haven't watched it for donkey's years


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2009)

nightowl said:


> bloody hell! was he the one who shot the sontaran at the end? seem to remember it was some old guy, haven't watched it for donkey's years



jeremy bulloch plays hal. and also played boba fett in episodes 5 and 6


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

After a thoroughly miserable (really beyond belief) and very long day at work, I watched a couple of episodes of remembrance of the daleks last night. In contrast to my awful day it seemed like a pretty good adventure, well it was that or the couple of bottles if wine I sank. I saw a few genuinely cool McCoy acting moments, something I have never noticed before. Even ace seemed tolerable. I had also not noticed the ties with the unearthly child episode before. 

I hope this doesn't lead me to buy more McCoy.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hope this doesn't lead me to buy more McCoy.



stranger things have happened. i'm sure you'll get some encouragement from various quarters of this site...


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

curse of fenric is a great mccoy story if you haven't got it already


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

From Dotty no doubt. I listened to people before and ended up buying Ghost Light. I write that off as a painful life lesson.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> curse of fenric is a great mccoy story if you haven't got it already





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> From Dotty no doubt.



or strung_out


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

Can I nitro 9 them up professor?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can I nitro 9 them up professor?



*unwanted flashback*


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

watching the invasion of time now. the monsters in it seem to be made out of tin foil. good leela action though


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 25, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> *unwanted flashback*



Been catching up on the thread and with talk of flashbacks and daleks - which story had people being mutated into daleks? I remember that being proper grim as a kid


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> watching the invasion of time now. the monsters in it seem to be made out of tin foil. good leela action though



I never really liked Leela. I have always been a Romana V2 man myself.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After a thoroughly miserable (really beyond belief) and very long day at work, I watched a couple of episodes of remembrance of the daleks last night. In contrast to my awful day it seemed like a pretty good adventure, well it was that or the couple of bottles if wine I sank. I saw a few genuinely cool McCoy acting moments, something I have never noticed before. Even ace seemed tolerable. I had also not noticed the ties with the unearthly child episode before.
> 
> I hope this doesn't lead me to buy more McCoy.



Remembrance of the daleks was probably the best sylvester mccoy episode for me.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Remembrance of the daleks was probably the best sylvester mccoy episode for me.



survival pretty good as well. looking forward to when they finally release greatest show in the galaxy. haven't seen it since it was first broadcast but seem to remember it being decent


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 25, 2009)

nightowl said:


> survival pretty good as well. looking forward to when they finally release greatest show in the galaxy. haven't seen it since it was first broadcast but seem to remember it being decent



Watched survival a while ago, thought it was ok, could've been a lot better though.


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

greatest show in the galaxy is a cracking episode. scary clowns, robot bus conductors, how can it fail?


----------



## nightowl (Nov 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> greatest show in the galaxy is a cracking episode. scary clowns, robot bus conductors, how can it fail?



and an annoying brat who gets zapped in the circus ring


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

exactly


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

tickets please


----------



## nightowl (Nov 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Watched survival a while ago, thought it was ok, could've been a lot better though.



i think most of the stories of that era had their flaws. at least hale and pace only made a fleating appearance


----------



## embree (Nov 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> From Dotty no doubt. I listened to people before and ended up buying Ghost Light. I write that off as a painful life lesson.



Ghost Light made no sense whatsoever, largely because it was a two parter and had all the stuff that explained what was going on cut out.

The novelisation explains all iirc


----------



## nightowl (Nov 25, 2009)

embree said:


> Ghost Light made no sense whatsoever



it was one of those episodes that was visually impressive but was totally incomprehensible


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i think most of the stories of that era had their flaws. at least hale and pace only made a fleating appearance



jesus, hale & pace were in a story? i'd forgotten that.


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

oh god, the two doctors is really really awful


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh god, the two doctors is really really awful



surely peri provides a redeeming feature (or two) ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

embree said:


> Ghost Light made no sense whatsoever, largely because it was a two parter and had all the stuff that explained what was going on cut out.
> 
> The novelisation explains all iirc



It's fucking bonkers - and the last thing they filmed I think. I don't know how they let it out like that. I think it's three episode though.


----------



## matt m (Nov 25, 2009)

You don't have "Adric" in there among worst Dr Who companions. if memory serves, he gets picked up by Tom Baker (who's possibly with Romana at the time) hangs around for a couple of episodes then gets killed by a cyberman and I don't think anyone even notices.


----------



## matt m (Nov 25, 2009)

oh I just noticed you do have him. well, he's obviously the worst. so rubbish I didn't even notice he was on the poll


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

yes i do! he's coming second in the poll


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

matt m said:


> You don't have "Adric" in there among worst Dr Who companions. if memory serves, he gets picked up by Tom Baker (who's possibly with Romana at the time) hangs around for a couple of episodes then gets killed by a cyberman and I don't think anyone even notices.



He was there for fucking ages. He even bridged two doctors. 


And.

He even came back after he was dead when the doctor saw him in some daft mirror hallucination.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2009)

matt m said:


> oh I just noticed you do have him. well, he's obviously the worst. so rubbish I didn't even notice he was on the poll



So you haven't seen any episodes with mell in then?


----------



## nightowl (Nov 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So you haven't seen any episodes with mell in then?



i picked up the dvd of delta and the bannermen in a shop at the weekend. just the picture of her on the back cover was enough to stop me buying it


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So you haven't seen any episodes with mell in then?



obviously not


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 25, 2009)

Look, they've started putting the old show on YouTube. Official and not illegal and everything:

http://www.youtube.com/show/drwho

Why, in the name of all that is holy, did they start with The Twin Dilemma?


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

the two doctors today was the first story in ages i've not been able to finish. dire.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> the two doctors today was the first story in ages i've not been able to finish. dire.



what was the last one...?


----------



## nightowl (Nov 25, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> surely peri provides a redeeming feature (or two) ?



you haven't read the thread. i got there with that one first


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 25, 2009)

it's the natural peri refrain


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2009)

not really a massive fan of peri. give me katy manning or mary tamm any day


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> the two doctors today was the first story in ages i've not been able to finish. dire.



Ha ha, I almost never get to the end. 90% of the ones I finish are done in a drunken haze. 

I got though remembrance last night in that fashion. It was alright. I can't quite remember how it resolves itself though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> not really a massive fan of peri. give me katy manning or mary tamm any day



I bagsy Padbury & Ward if we are picking two each.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 26, 2009)

it'll be sad in a way when greatest show in the galaxy comes out because it'll be the last mccoy story i really want to see again. i've got survival, remembrance and fenric. might be tempted by silver nemesis just because of the cybermen but don't remember it being that good. shame to think there are so many stories during the c baker/mccoy era that i'll never want to watch because they were so shite


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

I just remembered something from Remembrance last night. 

A lot of it is filmed around the streets around the area I used to work in (and even live at one point) for 10 years. It looked so familiar. Great place to film for old looking london streets, I have used the same streets for filming.  And was that the Eastenders cafe? I don't remember it being mentioned in the production notes.

And finally . . .  interesting to see Geoffrey from the fresh prince of bell air in it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2009)

i'll need to check that out! he was in eastenders 3 years ago but i didn't realise he was in dr who as well.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just remembered something from Remembrance last night.
> 
> A lot of it is filmed around the streets around the area I used to work in (and even live at one point) for 10 years. It looked so familiar. Great place to film for old looking london streets, I have used the same streets for filming.  And was that the Eastenders cafe? I don't remember it being mentioned in the production notes.
> 
> And finally . . .  interesting to see Geoffrey from the fresh prince of bell air in it.



i think the school has been changed into flats or something now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i think the school has been changed into flats or something now



Yeah well that particular bit wasn't filmed anywhere near where I used to work. 
Just the bland old streets.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i'll need to check that out! he was in eastenders 3 years ago but i didn't realise he was in dr who as well.



He was the cafe owner I think. So he was doing a a doubleenders.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 26, 2009)

Right here goes...
_Classic Series_  -  Dodo Chaplet
_New Series_ - Rose Tyler


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2009)

i haven't seen enough of dodo. hartnell is the doctor i'm least familiar with unfortunately, not helped by all the missing episodes.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 26, 2009)

G. Fieendish said:


> Right here goes...
> _Classic Series_  -  Dodo Chaplet
> _New Series_ - Rose Tyler



i was glad when rose went. she wasn't ridiculously annoying but good that they got rid of her before developing too many romance ideas...

...of course i would totally have forgiven the doctor if he'd wanted to nail martha


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

The fact the the Doctor wants to nail anyone ruins the whole thing for me. The new series is shit anyway. Too much CGI, yuck.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The fact the the Doctor wants to nail anyone ruins the whole thing for me. The new series is shit anyway. Too much CGI, yuck.



tom baker nailed romana.... away from the screen though


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2009)

only the second one. the first romana was hotter


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 26, 2009)

nightowl said:


> ...of course i would totally have forgiven the doctor if he'd wanted to nail martha



Phwoar etc


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 26, 2009)

nightowl said:


> i was glad when rose went. she wasn't ridiculously annoying but good that they got rid of her before developing too many romance ideas...
> 
> ...of course i would totally have forgiven the doctor if he'd wanted to nail martha



Nightowl, you have never been to the "Pit of Voles" aka Fanfiction.net, as most of the Doctor Who Fanfiction now posted in the Doctor Who section of said site is either Rose/10th Doctor or Rose/10th Doctor & Capt. Jack...
As for Poor Martha, she was regularly flambeed by said authors, in very savage fanfic stories, apparently for the crime of replacing the "Blessed Rose Tyler" tm, in the Doctor's affection... 
The Godawful Fan Fiction Forum (Gaff for short), now deceased, nominated Rose Tyler as the "Patron Saint of Mary Sues" as a result of said stories...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> only the second one. the first romana was hotter



Yuck no. Romana Lalla is the biggest sexy the show has ever seen.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 26, 2009)

G. Fieendish said:


> Nightowl, you have never been to the "Pit of Voles" aka Fanfiction.net, as most of the Doctor Who Fanfiction now posted in the Doctor Who section of said site is either Rose/10th Doctor or Rose/10th Doctor & Capt. Jack...
> As for Poor Martha, she was regularly flambeed by said authors, in very savage fanfic stories, apparently for the crime of replacing the "Blessed Rose Tyler" tm, in the Doctor's affection...
> The Godawful Fan Fiction Forum (Gaff for short), now deceased, nominated Rose Tyler as the "Patron Saint of Mary Sues" as a result of said stories...



i tend to avoid most fan sites like the plague


----------



## strung out (Nov 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yuck no. Romana Lalla is the biggest sexy the show has ever seen.



no way! romana mark 1 is the hottest!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 26, 2009)

Martha


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2009)

strung_out said:


> no way! romana mark 1 is the hottest!



Yuck no, she looks like she should be in Dallas. I never liked her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

all about peri-peri sauce for me


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> all about peri-peri sauce for me



yeah, HOT!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2009)

Turlough!!! Stop that now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 27, 2009)

turlough looking quite camp there with the speedos etc.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 27, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yuck no. Romana Lalla is the biggest sexy the show has ever seen.


<melts> _And_ she's married Tom Baker and Richard Dawkins. Who she met through Douglas Adams. Lalla Ward is full of Epic Win.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 27, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The fact the the Doctor wants to nail anyone ruins the whole thing for me.


He was blessed with a granddaughter in the very first episode. Clearly he'd shagged her grandma at some point in the past. Yeah, the _William Hartnell_ Doctor is the only one for whom there's definitive, on-screen evidence of shagging. Wrap your mind around _that _and run away screaming.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> He was blessed with a granddaughter in the very first episode. Clearly he'd shagged her grandma at some point in the past. Yeah, the _William Hartnell_ Doctor is the only one for whom there's definitive, on-screen evidence of shagging. Wrap your mind around _that _and run away screaming.



It is suggested somewhere that she is not his actual grandaughter. It's in the pre screen mythology and i'm sure there is mention of it in te series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

one book has gallifreyans spun from Genetic Looms after a curse of infertility laid down by some immensely powerful psychic ancestor. It suggests the 1st docs confusion and irascibility is part of the damage the TARDIS encountered when he nicked it, and the damage transmitted through the psychic link to the 1st doc.

It's in _Lungbarrow_


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> one book has gallifreyans spun from Genetic Looms after a curse of infertility laid down by some immensely powerful psychic ancestor. It suggests the 1st docs confusion and irascibility is part of the damage the TARDIS encountered when he nicked it, and the damage transmitted through the psychic link to the 1st doc.
> 
> It's in _Lungbarrow_


Yup, but Lungbarrow also asserts that Susan is the granddaughter of the Other, a founder of Gallifreyan society who threw himself into the Loom (possibly 'cause he looked like Sylvester McCoy) to be reincarnated centuries later as the Doctor. So she's the Doctor's granddaughter.

Of course, all that's asserted in ambiguous dream scenes, so it might not be true. And conversely, nowhere in the TV series itself is it stated that she's anything other than the Doctor's biological granddaughter. And Lungbarrow's Looms were pretty comprehensively given the boot when the Doctor referred to his mother and father in the McGann TV movie, and subsequently to his brother in the new TV series.

Basically, this whole "is she or isn't she the Doctor's granddaughter" thing is entirely the result of slightly-autistic, sexually-repressed Who fanboys who are unable to accept that the hero of their favourite TV series might've had (gasp!) a sexual relationship at some point. Or it's just that the image of William Hartnell rutting away is too disturbing to process.

Either way, in the _very first episode of the series_ he has a granddaughter, and it's never stated anywhere that she _isn't_ his biological granddaughter.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> And Lungbarrow's Looms were pretty comprehensively given the boot when the Doctor referred to his mother and father in the McGann TV movie, .



Yes but doesn't he also say he is half human in that too. I might be wrong I had trouble watching it even once when it first aired (and I had a giant wince on though the whole thing).


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 1, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes but doesn't he also say he is half human in that too. I might be wrong I had trouble watching it even once when it first aired (and I had a giant wince on though the whole thing).


Yup. And we haven't heard anything to contradict that, either. Going strictly on the evidence presented on-screen throughout the TV series, we know that:

The Doctor had a biological granddaughter.

The Doctor had a brother.

The Doctor had a Gallifreyan father and a human mother.

Any theory fans come up with to try and "explain" those unequivocal statements in the TV series is basically just them failing to come to terms with their squeamishness about the Doctor (and the rest of the Time Lords) having sex. Which, strangely, seems to have largely vanished now we have Sexy David Tennant playing the Doctor instead of Creepy Patrick Troughton.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2009)

This is why I consider all of the books as suspect and not canon. Even them ones like Pyramids of MArs and Mawdryn Undead which are straight novelisations of actual TV stuff.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> This is why I consider all of the books as suspect and not canon. Even them ones like Pyramids of MArs and Mawdryn Undead which are straight novelisations of actual TV stuff.


Though oddly, the people who complain that the books are dodging the issue of the Doctor's sexuality are fundamentally misunderstanding them. Lungbarrow depicts the Doctor as the a _renegade _from the sexless, emotionally-crippled Time Lord society. He runs away to keep Susan - his own flesh and blood - safe from these dried up loonies.

Anyway, it's all canon. The books, the audios, the telly series, the Sky Ray lollies. All of it. Or none of it, because "canon" implies that there's a governing authority which can arbitrate on whether a story "counts". And there isn't.

Anyone who "doesn't count" the books or other stuff is depriving their Doctor Who of stories like Father Time and The Chimes of Midnight, and limiting themselves to the likes of bloody Timelash. I pity them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2009)

when I say 'canon' I mean what happened on tele that wasn't cushing or non beeb stuff.

The books are great, the Land of Fiction stuff is good who.

D/L'ng the Green Death as ma remembers it as being terrifying. We'll see.

There was a great audio book I listened to as a child that had a really sarky computer, think it was a 7th Doctor adventure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> .
> 
> D/L'ng the Green Death as ma remembers it as being terrifying. We'll see.
> 
> There was a great audio book I listened to as a child that had a really sarky .



I remember it being terrifying too until i watched it recently, guess its because tv has moved on since then!


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I remember it being terrifying too until i watched it recently, guess its because tv has moved on since then!


Weren't the giant maggots made from inflated condoms?


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 2, 2009)

i recall reading the novel and being a bit shocked that jo grants gets some romantic action.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2009)

If all the TV is cannon then how come everyone forgot that the daleks were not robots during destiny of the daleks?


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

*materialise*

having said i was going to wait until i move into my new hq to watch some classic who i have in my hand 'the black guardian trilogy' and i don't think i can resist the temptation.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

The war machines came though my letterbox today. 

I did four to doomsday the other day. I quite liked it, which is odd because it is so blatantly shit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2009)

well the war machines is blatantly shit too  so you might like it


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

*pauses to make coffee*

is 'four to doomsday' the 4th doctor?

santa is apparently bringing 'the seeds of death' and 'the war games'. i wanted to watch them in some sort of sequence ('the black guardian trilogy' not withstanding!) so then it'll be 'inferno'  

was reading about 'the war machines' on the bbc website and it looks good.

nyssa is far foxier than i remember!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> well the war machines is blatantly shit too  so you might like it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> well the war machines is blatantly shit too  so you might like it



I got it to see the 60s shots of London and the PO tower. Also, it was only £2. There are some nice looking docs on it. No doubt I will be bored to tears half way though the first episode. I still haven't managed to finish watching the dalek invasion of earth, inferno, The invasion, the claws of axos, or the trial of a timelord.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2009)

The final tussle between Valeyard and Tom Mcshouty was proper lol as I recall.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you mean collin?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> well the war machines is blatantly shit too  so you might like it



Yeah agreed, i've got it and its shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you mean collin?



Yeah, the shit baker


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah agreed, i've got it and its shite.



Nut sacks. Oh well, I'm kind of nerdy for the PO tower so at least I will still have that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Yeah, the shit baker



Why did the baker have brown hands?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the Special Executive who appeared in Marvel's Doctor Who stories - they were around at the beginning of the Timelords and also tusled with Captain Britain...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Executive


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

i enjoyed 'mawdryn undead'


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i enjoyed 'mawdryn undead'



Also. Even if the inclusion of the Brigadier messed up the original continuity; it had a unique atmosphere...


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

the doctor also confirms that he's regenerated 'four times already'.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> the doctor also confirms that he's regenerated 'four times already'.



Weren't Mawdryn's bunch seeking to become Time Lords, or something?


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

jer said:


> Weren't Mawdryn's bunch seeking to become Time Lords, or something?



yes well remembered. they'd stolen a regeneration machine and had become immortal, but they didn't have eternal youth so they were 'trapped' and weren't able the reverse the process.

they wanted the doctor to give them his life force, which would've solved the problem.

i loved watching the mini-documentary as well, really interesting background to the story


----------



## embree (Dec 12, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> is 'four to doomsday' the 4th doctor?



Second story of the Fifth Doctor


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

embree said:


> Second story of the Fifth Doctor



Though interestingly the first filmed. Everyone says it shows, but I think Davidson was pretty much the only actor that was any good in it. The other three seasoned whoers (assistants carried over from baker) are simply shocking.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> yes well remembered. they'd stolen a regeneration machine and had become immortal, but they didn't have eternal youth so they were 'trapped' and weren't able the reverse the process.
> 
> they wanted the doctor to give them his life force, which would've solved the problem.
> 
> i loved watching the mini-documentary as well, really interesting background to the story



Sounds good, which doctor?


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

fifth. i like davison as the doctor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

Is this on the black guardian thingy then. I can't wait for that to come down in price enough for me to justify buying it.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

yes, it's the first story in three.

you should set up an ebay search, i got mine brand new and sealed for <£10 as there were 5 for sale from 'fastdvd2008' which went really quickly


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2009)

Mawdryn Undead is the best novel adapt I have read and saves Turlough from being the shittest companion (cos he was in an excellent story)


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 12, 2009)

classic line from the doctor in 'mawdryn undead': "i wonder...  if i reverse the polarity of the neutron flow..."


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

I got in a bit of the war machines this morning. Docs and ep 1. 

Dodo is quite foxy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

News just in, I have just been informed by my two year old daughter that she has just constructed a 'Dalek'. 





How cool is that.

Not quite as cool as the fact that this is apparently going to be a mummy dalek.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 13, 2009)

that is VERY cool!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

The odd thing is that she hates Dr Who and refuses to ever watch it, let alone watch an episode with daleks in. She says they are frightening, though I have no idea where she got that from because as far as I know she doesn't know what they are. She has seen a picture on one on a DVD cover and asked me what it was and has also asked me to remove the Dalek bubble bath from the bathroom but that's about it for her and daleks. Also, despite what this thread might project of me, I hardly talk about Mr who in real life. 

The Mummy dalek turned out much better in the end BTW.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 13, 2009)

you have dalek bubble bath?  



i think daleks are just naturally scary so just a few glimpses would probably be enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you have dalek bubble bath?
> 
> 
> .



In gold and black


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2009)

Imperial daleks. 


e2a    I think. Loyal to Stavros which has confused me as the others were loyal to a dalek emperor. *wanders off muttering*

e23 I was thinking of the white and gold ones. my brain is shit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, and I think you misunderstood me anyway. I have a gold one and I have a black one. Two Daleks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

Woha, there is loads of legitimate high quality Who all over you tube. I'm not sure I can watch it without the production notes though.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure I can watch it without the production notes though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

I watched the comic relief thing with rowan atkinson


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the comic relief thing with rowan atkinson



what was your take on that?

i didn't realise until quite recently that 'the five doctors' was originally shown as part of a telethon (on the beeb), altho obviously it was a serious story.

hmm, now do i watch 'terminus' later...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> what was your take on that?
> 
> i didn't realise until quite recently that 'the five doctors' was originally shown as part of a telethon (on the beeb), altho obviously it was a serious story.
> 
> hmm, now do i watch 'terminus' later...



It passed the time. Mildly amusing. I did like Richard E Grants doctor though. 
Are you sure the five doctors was shown as a telethon? I don't remember that at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm watching william hartnell's 'the chase' atm, didn't realize it had the daleks in till i did a search, all the episodes remaining too it seems!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

Where?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2009)

www.dailymotion.com


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2009)

Not liking the music that gets played during the scenes sometimes,it should'nt be so goddamn light-hearted.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It passed the time. Mildly amusing. I did like Richard E Grants doctor though.
> Are you sure the five doctors was shown as a telethon? I don't remember that at all.



Yeah, November 83 - 20th anniversary. I remember because it has a feed going across the bottom of the screen for Children In Need...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2009)

jer said:


> Yeah, November 83 - 20th anniversary. I remember because it has a feed going across the bottom of the screen for Children In Need...



I would have thought that would have been something I remembered.

I wanna watch it now, but I only have that old DVD and it makes me mad that it makes my collection look all wrong.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you sure the five doctors was shown as a telethon? I don't remember that at all.



i'm sure i read that somewhere, maybe not...

so 'terminus' was good altho not quite as strong as 'mawdryn undead', it slightly suffers from being the middle story in the trilogy plus it meanders a bit... no opportunity for turlough to get on will trying to kill the doctor as they're kept apart for most of the proceedings.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 13, 2009)

i also didn't realise that 'terminus' was the story in which nyssa left.

she looks quite different in the 'making of' doc.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i'm sure i read that somewhere, maybe not...
> 
> so 'terminus' was good altho not quite as strong as 'mawdryn undead', it slightly suffers from being the middle story in the trilogy plus it meanders a bit... no opportunity for turlough to get on will trying to kill the doctor as they're kept apart for most of the proceedings.



I remember really enjoying the Turlough trying to kill the doctor story line. Haveing a sort of spy in the tardis was kind of exciting.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

so i finished the 'black guardian' trilogy today, i've really enjoyed the commentaries in particular, real knockabout stuff between the contributors that had me laughing out loud; they know exactly where to pitch it and davison's been in top form


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a Doctor Who scarf. I'm not sure I have the balls to wear it outside though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I got a Doctor Who scarf. I'm not sure I have the balls to wear it outside though.



How cool is that? Is it like a Tom Baker scarf?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2009)

Clockwatching now. Come on beeb!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2009)

jer said:


> How cool is that? Is it like a Tom Baker scarf?



It is exactly like the tom baker scarf. Right colours and lengh and everything.


----------



## strung out (Dec 25, 2009)

for anyone interested, meglos is making a return in the new series next year


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It is exactly like the tom baker scarf. Right colours and lengh and everything.



I know a girl who had one of those. She took a photo of herself wrapped in just the scarf and sent it into the official magazine. They printed it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 26, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I know a girl who had one of those. She took a photo of herself wrapped in just the scarf and sent it into the official magazine. They printed it.



Pics or STFU....!!!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

just realised that the whole of the war games is available on youtube as a playlist (so each episode will just play into each other).

this is my favourite story ever, and even has patrick trueman from eastenders in one episode 

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_li...earch_query=the+war+games+doctor+who&rclk=pti


----------



## nicksonic (Jan 23, 2010)

anyhoo...

where's ATOMIC_SUPLEX with his scarf?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 23, 2010)

Having just watched Delta and The Bannermen, worst companion HAS to be Mel.  By miles...


----------



## nicksonic (Jan 23, 2010)

i've mellowed towards mel slightly...

so interesting watching all the commentaries by the cast, scriptwriters, directors etc... such a good vibe between them all plus you get some genuine emotion for the series.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm not too fussed about mel either. partially because she was my first companion while growing up, but also because she pales into significance next to the shitness that is adric


----------



## nicksonic (Jan 23, 2010)

'earthshock' was great, would've loved to have been 12 years old then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> 'earthshock' was great, would've loved to have been 12 years old then.



i was 9. It's one of the episodes that stuck in my head. I was really sad about the death of Adric at the time. The shite acting of everyone except Davidson never bothered me as a child. I have millions of pictures of them that I drew. I will have to dig them out and have a scan fest sometime. 

Last night my daughter insisted I played the Doctor Who theme on my ukulele before bed, then asked for the Dalek theme. Hummm. 
Makes me sound like a Doctor Who mentalist, but we never watch Doctor Who together (in fact she point blank refuses) and a never discuss it with her. It's just something she seems to have picked up on.


----------



## nicksonic (Jan 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Last night my daughter insisted I played the Doctor Who theme on my ukulele before bed



you have achieved something i never thought possible - you've made the doctor who theme tune even cooler


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2010)

watching the wargames now. it's got patrick truman from eastenders in it 







oh and i'm sure george michael is in it too


----------



## nicksonic (Feb 17, 2010)

'the war games' and 'the seeds of death' are in my 'to watch' pile along with the 'new beginnings' box set.

ATOMIC SUPLEX and i had a quick chat about doctor who on saturday night at 'the prince albert' in brixton!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2010)

Should have been a longer one over brandys


----------



## nicksonic (Feb 17, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Should have been a longer one over brandys



LOL


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2010)

It's about a year on but I have just summoned up the courage to watch the first Langford episode of Trial of a Timelord. 

As a kid I remember thinking "what the fuck?" . . . and there have been some incredibly bad actors in doctor who that didn't seem to bother me at the time. Peri Goes out in a very weird way then Bonnie pops up with no explanation as this perky peppy scrappy doo character. Ugh it's unbearable. 

She has to win hands down. Wombling free, as an annoying little girl - Yes, Doctor Who - NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NON


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 25, 2010)

thinking about it  mel probably is one of the most annoying  assistants as  a charactor... however   rose still pisses  me  off  for the whole god-awful doctor in love  plot line    which   appears  to be having more  regenerations as a plot element than the doctor  is   and   just  really  lowers the  tone  when it  rears it's ugly head

it was probably my most hated element  from the  TV movie   (apart from the   half human thing  which  i hope  every one has forgotten*)  and rose  tylor  was the living  fucking embodiment of  it...








*the memory cheats


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> however   rose still pisses  me  off  for the whole god-awful doctor in love  plot line    which   appears  to be having more  regenerations as a plot element than the doctor  is   and   just  really  lowers the  tone  when it  rears it's ugly head
> 
> it was probably my most hated element  from the  TV movie   (apart from the   half human thing  which  i hope  every one has forgotten*)  and rose  tylor  was the living  fucking embodiment of  it...



Indeed. It's one of the things about the new doctor that pisses me off. Now he's fucking married too. Bullwank. 

That's scripting though. Mel is just agony to watch from scene one.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 25, 2010)

Dunno what's wrong with the Doctor being married. Hartnell didn't seem the type to have a granddaughter out of wedlock.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Dunno what's wrong with the Doctor being married. Hartnell didn't seem the type to have a granddaughter out of wedlock.



There is all sorts of theories about that, nothing is set in stone. The married plot in the new who is all out there in the open. 

Even when the Dr says he is half human in the shit beyond shit film thing, you could suggest that he meant in spirt, or in the sense of what 'being human' means.


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2010)

stop fucking watching then if it annoys you so much.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2010)

belboid said:


> stop fucking watching then if it annoys you so much.



I have a problem.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 25, 2010)

belboid said:


> stop fucking watching then if it annoys you so much.



you seem to have misunderstood fandom  and  sci fi fandom in particular

we're allowed to be picky  we're the god damn fans

we're just a bunch of  doc-heads


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> you seem to have misunderstood fandom  and  sci fi fandom in particular
> 
> we're allowed to be picky  we're the god damn fans
> 
> we're just a bunch of  doc-heads



Yeah, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I got a Doctor Who scarf. I'm not sure I have the balls to wear it outside though.



you could use it to cover your tattoo


----------



## nicksonic (May 22, 2010)

i watched 'the time warrior' today.

i shall be watching 'the horror of fang rock' tomorrow.


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

the time warrior is great. really enjoyed it when i watched it again recently. haven't watched any old who for ages


----------



## nicksonic (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> the time warrior is great. really enjoyed it when i watched it again recently. haven't watched any old who for ages



why the fuck not?


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

too skint to buy any dvds 

i could go and visit my brother as he's got every single episode on the hard drive at work, but it's a bit of a trek


----------



## nicksonic (May 22, 2010)

i'll send you some.


----------



## nicksonic (May 22, 2010)

tbf that's not really a lot  

plus you have the sontaran box set.


----------

